# Clint and his two sons



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Clint is a three month old poor blue tan and I bred Natasha a black self to him almost 7 weeks ago. The 6 remaining babies are almost 4 weeks old and I ended up separating the two black self males Storm and Charcoal because they're little male parts decided to drop early. I know I will keep Storm because he was what I was trying to breed towards he is a very handsome satin angora, I will try to find a home for Charcoal. I also have the four girls in with there mom Natasha; Silver (blue self), Miracle(black fox runt), Fae(black fox), and Amy( poor tan longhair).
I put both Charcoal in Storm together in a fairly large tub and introduced their incredibly mellow father Clint. Charcoal took after his father and is calm and submissive while Storm acts more like his mother crazy and outgoing. So should the three males be fine together? They've been together all night and they were cuddling.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

This is not a question that has a simple yes or no answer to as keeping males together varies drastically between individuals.

In the majority of cases keeping of males together is not advised as they will fight, when this happens varies also from weeks to months.

In your case you have a male that has bred in with its siblings this I have found personally to be a more relaxed cage initially until the siblings get to a mature age and then what seemed like a cozy cage of males is suddenly a tension filled cage of males and fighting soon occurs. Like unrelated males this also depends on the individuals so could be weeks or months, keeping an eye out for the initial dominance squabbles is something that can not be ignored and males should be separated at this time.


----------



## Rainy_Days (Sep 30, 2014)

I'd just be careful, but I suppose it's possible that they can live happily together. I was breeding an older black longhair self male to a pied agouti female she had a litter of 4 really healthy bubs 2 girls and 2 boys, when weaning age came I separated the girls out and mum didn't seem to be pregnant and dad was starting to come to the end of his time so I thought I'd leave him in there with mum and boys for some company. Mum was a dominant mouse and her boys didn't bother her and dad was too old to be interested in breeding, the boys left him alone and didn't fight each other so I left them like that till dad passed then I took out mum and put her back into the retirement cage as I didn't need her for breeding anymore.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

It's not advised to keep bucks together due to the big risk of fighting. It fails more times than it works, it's just not natural for them to live together.

Your baby bucks at 4 weeks won't be a threat to his manhood which could be why it's fine at the moment, but as they mature he may change his mind and attack them. He may not but you will not know if it will work untill the day it doesn't work. So much depends on the individual personalities of the bucks, allthough I've only had it work with virgin bucks, the worse attacks have allways been by bucks who have bred. Now I don't even try after having to put a buck down after being mauled by his male companion of all most a year


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Just an update: 
I figured out why Storm and Clint never fought, turns out Charcoal was a female, I second guessed myself and thought she was a he. I gave Charcoal, Fae, and Amy away and I kept Storm, Silver, and Miracle. But after Natasha's sudden passing, I have given away Clint, Storm, Silver, Miracle, & 2 litters (12 babies) to my friend Reanna, who we've made plans for me to get Storm, Silver, Miracle, and Storm's son in February. I'm not going to risk it after the spat Clint and Storm had before I gave them to her.


----------

